# Saoul: sono 33.... gli anni, ovviamente



## Giannaclaudia

AUGURI DI BUON COMPLEANNO, SAOUL!


----------



## TrentinaNE

Che buona investigatrice sei, Gianna.  

Saoul, tanti auguri ed un abbraccio fortissimo per il tuo compleanno!

Ti piace anche la torta?  

*Buon Compleanno!!*

Elisabetta


----------



## jazyk

Anche per te un Proficiat (ora siamo già in tre, spero che tutti lo potranno assaggiare).


----------



## ElaineG

Auguriiiiiiiii!

Il tuo regalo ti aspetta: sbrigati!


----------



## sabrinita85

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUUUUUU!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Happy Birthday, Boss


----------



## lsp

Hope I'm not too late to wish you all the best for your birthday!
ENJOY!
,
L​


----------



## Saoul

Thanks guys! Che doooolci! 
Un grazie particolare a Gianna che ha messo in atto le sue capacità di P.I. "sgamando" il mio compleanno (with a little help from skype 
Betta, grazie mille! I'm not into cakes, actually, but those gifts look fantastic! 
Jazyk, I don't really know what a Proficiat is, but I'm curious, now that you offered! I'd be happy to taste it. 
Elaine, non disperare, prima o poi ce la faranno ad organizzare, e questo traduttorone 33enne farà la sua solita scenetta in 5th avenue... (The image is me shouting: "Tachis!") 
Sabrinita, thanks a lot! Didn't I ban you? 
THE BOSS! Thankssssss! 
Lsp, I had a meeting at 9.00 a.m. sharp, yesterday, and I got there at 10.30 sharp, so... it's alright to be late with me. 

Thanks guys
Saoul


----------



## _forumuser_

Auguri!


----------



## Saoul

Danke sehr!


----------



## Poianone

*MMMIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII, NON CI POSSO CREDERE!!!!!!! IL MIO MODER-IGOR PREFERITO!!!* 
AUGURISSIMI!!!!!   ​ 
Può mancare un augurio senza una torta? No, ovvio, quindi ecco una torta a tema...


----------



## Saoul

Sarebbe un regalo di compleanno eccezzzziunale veramente! 
Finirei di festeggiare che ho 75 anni!


----------



## cherine

Saoul said:


> I had a meeting at 9.00 a.m. sharp, yesterday, and I got there at 10.30 sharp, so... it's alright to be late with me.


Well, that's a relief, my being like 24 hours late sharp (or sharp late) 

*AUGURI Saoul*
*I hope you had a great great great fiesta*
*  *​


----------



## Vanda

Perdi a festa Saoul??? Ainda tem chocolate? 

Ok, vá lá, ainda tem formaggio?

*AUGURI Saoul!!!*

*Wow! now you are a respectable old man and have to *

*behave like that. *​


----------



## fran06

In ritardo come al solito!!!

*AUGURISSIMI!!!*

da me e dai 15 scalmanati


----------



## Saoul

Cherine, nothing to worry about! Being late is sooooo me!  Thanks
Vandita, you know I WILL NEVER BEHAVE SUITABLY. That the way uh uh uh I like it uh uh, that's the way uh uh I like it uh uh! 

Fran, grazie mille. Dai una carezza sul muso a Brad, e digli che lo ringrazio del tirapugni di diamanti (sporco di sangue) che mi ha regalato!


----------



## shamblesuk

Bit late but happy birthday cmq.

Lee


----------



## MAVERIK

*Auguroni Saoul !!*


----------



## elroy

Tengo que mirar este foro con más frecuencia.  Ya es la segunta vez esta semana que se me pasa un cumpleaños.  

Espero que hayas pasado un día buenísimo, y que hayas recibido muchos regalos (¡nunca se es demasiado viejo para regalos!).

¡Felicidades!


----------



## danalto

ops! in ritardissimo anche io!
ma...scommettiamo che la *mia* torta ti piacerà?


----------



## sabrinita85

danalto said:


> ops! in ritardissimo anche io!
> ma...scommettiamo che la *mia* torta ti piacerà?


HUAHUAHUAHUAHUA


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Happy birthday, Saoul!

December is a really good month to see these - so instead of the usual birthday cake, I'm sending you a sample.  Take daily at ten p.m., with hot chocolate afterward.

hugs,
Chaska


----------



## TimLA

????
33 Anni?
Un palindromo dei numeri?
Così inizia la vecchiaia......
E con la vecchiaia inizia il bisogno di
sì...tu lo sai...



SE-DA-TI-VI


Happy Birthday Bro....


----------

